
The History of Refereeing at Scientific Journals and Funding Bodies - Hooke
https://scholarlykitchen.sspnet.org/2018/09/26/the-rise-of-peer-review-melinda-baldwin-on-the-history-of-refereeing-at-scientific-journals-and-funding-bodies/
======
sytelus
Fun fact: Einstein's 1905 papers were published in Annalen der Physik without
any peer review [1]. I think at that period, the number of incoming papers
were small in numbers that editors can go through themselves and make
decisions. The journal had 90-95% acceptance rate. However by 1936, journal
Physics Review required peer reviews and Einstein faced the double blind
review for the first time [2]. However he refused to subject himself to
"anonymous" expert and went to publish the paper somewhere else. Although he
did incorporated some of the reviewer's critic :).

[1] [http://theconversation.com/hate-the-peer-review-process-
eins...](http://theconversation.com/hate-the-peer-review-process-einstein-did-
too-27405) [2]
[http://www.geology.cwu.edu/facstaff/lee/courses/g503/Einstei...](http://www.geology.cwu.edu/facstaff/lee/courses/g503/Einstein_review.pdf)

------
jhbadger
It is quite interesting to read how recent the idea of peer review being
required for publication is (1973 for Nature apparently). It's well known that
in biology that the 1953 Watson & Crick paper in Nature was published without
review after Nobel Laureate Sir William Lawrence Bragg (Watson & Crick's
ultimate boss) vouched for it, but it seems that wasn't atypical at all for
the era.

------
forapurpose
The link is to an interview with the author. The paper itself is behind a
paywall:

[https://www.journals.uchicago.edu/doi/abs/10.1086/700070](https://www.journals.uchicago.edu/doi/abs/10.1086/700070)

Does someone know where it can be found?

~~~
CaliforniaKarl
Sci-Hub probably has it. Try searching for the DOI (10.1086/700070).

